# Who was committed to cleaning there car today then?



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

I arrived at work 7:15 (1 hour 15mins before we open) to unlock and wash my car first but it was -3degs and the gate lock was frozen solid. A quick trip to Waitrose saw a caramel latte for me and hot water for the gate. It's now 7:30 and I'm in, it's still -3, the car is still frozen but its been a week and needs doing so on with it. 45 mins later the car is clean and it was off to the McDonalds drive through for a quick breakfast before we open.

Did anyone else show commitment to the cause today or am I alone in my madness?


----------



## Sean_Jaymo (May 24, 2006)

Wow! Let it go man! Let it go...


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I managed a quick winter protection detail today on the wife's A4 estate. Was +4' but the sun was coming out as I started early lunchtime. 90 minutes later and the basics were done but it was starting to freeze over again by 4pm


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Started around 2:30 today fairly hung over from xmas works night out...sadly ran out of light around 4:15 and had to call it a day!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Thought ******** to it this morning, and I was out this afternoon, but I am dedicated to the ritual cause this weekend.

Whatever it is like tomorrow, the car is getting a wash, even if I have to do it in the garage.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

mine is desperate but my heads just not in it at the moment


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

My head was fully into cleaning my own car for once (hasn't been done since July!).
But the Megane I was working with today decide to open the drivers side window and proceed to pump smoke out from behind the door card... luckily the owner was still there and we got it safe and half sorted out. Imagine trying to call up and explain that! :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Deiced my car at 10, pre washed, 2 hits of snow foam and she was gleaming, still got a proper 2bw then qd

If a jobs gonna be done then it'll get done properly, had been 3 weeks


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm bad not done my car for a few months, not got the head for it also at the moment


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Work luton fully washed including wheels and the Toyota IQ done.

Didnt get the pug partner done though.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Will have to do something, whoever gritted the car park at work on Friday night decided to throw it all over the cars as well as the ground  

Been cleaning the wheels on a weekly basis fairly religiously, trying to get away with running polished lips through winter.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

gave mine a wash yesterday at around 11.30 and it needed it as it had 3 weeks of junk on it.
its now all clean and shiney again for 2 minutes lol.
got to give my mums car a wash next week end what ever the weather


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Did the wheels, lights and the glass yesterday morning and gave it a quick rinse. Coming home last night I got that sinking feeling as I noticed the flashing lights of the gritting Lorry up in the distance.....

I usually do the wheels, lights and glass several times a week on both cars. 

Going out shortly to give both cars some proper Cooks brand TLC (thanks James!!!)

Cooks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Got the exterior done yesterday, waited til 9am for the frost to melt in the early morning sun and cracked on - never got over 3'C all day and managed to get finished around 3pm, with just enough time to snap some poor iphone pics in fading light.

Foamed, 2BW, iron x and tardis, 2BW, hand applied Auto Finesse tripple, topped with Zymol Ital. Trim with AF Revive. Wheels waxed with FK1000p. Glass Gtechniq G4/G1/G2...



rained overnight so need a beading shot now


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Did mine yesterday(colder yesterday) I gave the engine bay, door/boot/petrol flap jambs a blast with some APC and got in there with my old toothbrush and brushes, then gave the car a quick snow foam, washed it all off, 2 bucket wash, dried it, and went over with some quick detailer and finished the tyres off with some Meguiars endurance gel!! 

Just as I was about to finish the missus come out asking if I could clean her car, So I blasted it with the hose pipe, throw what dregs off shampoo I had left at the bottom of the bucket and pushed the dirt around a bit and then shot it again with the hose pipe and left it to dry by itself!!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The e-class was washed by the hand car wash guys at my local Tesco. 

Case of not having time, and too cold....


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Got out the Nilfisk for a quick spray down job.

Dont really use SF much these days, it has gone from the detailer/enthusiasts darling to somewhat of a pariah in recent times.
Got a bottle of BH Auto foam in the cupboard though, checked up on dilution rates, got confused, saw James Death's results from neat application and gave it a whirl.

Pretty impressive result for a no touch PW sesh, and got rid of the grit


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Well I detailed a friends BMW yesterday. It took 4/5 attempts to de-ice the paintwork. I had my thermals on and just kept moving. I was coltish but I survived. I am suprised I haven't got piles from sitting on the floor. I'm lol so surprised I didn't fall flat on my face as it was very slippy.


----------



## NickTheSloth (May 11, 2011)

I couldn't stand seeing the state of my P38's bonnet any longer yesterday, I don't know what that bird ate but it clearly didn't agree with it. So at 4PM I thought it would be best to drag out the long hose and snow foam it and my E39  I love my hot pressure washer


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gale force winds,heavy rain and a sprained ankle I don't think so.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

It'll keep for another week


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Wish I could summons the enthusiasm - lost the love of detailing whilst going through divorce - mines not seen a mitt since August (only washed then for MOT). Still love this site though and enjoy seeing others great work


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> It'll keep for another week


when was it last washedpoor car


----------



## CamAberdeen (Nov 6, 2014)

Gave all the cars a quick wash this morning. Regretted it about 5 minutes in.

Worst part is one of them is a courtesy car. 

Anyone else bother washing a courtesy car?


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

nickka said:


> Wish I could summons the enthusiasm - lost the love of detailing whilst going through divorce - mines not seen a mitt since August (only washed then for MOT). Still love this site though and enjoy seeing others great work


Sorry to hear you have been through rough times, maybe it is not the time of year to be rekindling detailing enthusiasm, but i am sure it will return.

No wish to be patronising as we are all different, but perhaps you might find throwing yourself into such a task quite therapeutic?

All the best anyways :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Did my cars this mornin. Fleece hat, gloves, fleece lined windproof jacket, frilly Knicks (oops eek). Absafeckinlutely freezing but at least they're clean now.










Cooks


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

just snow foamed then jet washed off for my MG today to try and keep the road salt off it.

couldn't be bothered to do it properly as it will be filthy again in a couple of days :wall:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I am going to use this period of duff weather to try out various cheep n cheerfull shampoos via both the foam lance and the pump sprayer to see what they can do unaided by wash mitts and just hosed off afterwards.

Got a 1L bottle of TrippleWax free from Halfords earlier in the year, so some of that is going to be blasted over the car to see what happens ( also got a free bucket and yellow sponge in the same promotion, but they can stay at the back of the shed LOL )

Have also still got most of a 2.5l tub of TurtleWax ZipWax , which I know from past experience actually foams up quite well via the AB HD Lance.

http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showpost.php?p=4418359&postcount=13


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gave the LR Discovery 4 a wash today. It was bloody cold I can tell you. First wash for a month. Pre washed with AS Hazsafe, washed with Gyeon Bathe, rinsed with deionised water and dried using diluted Gyeon Cure 1:1. Tyres dressed with Grechniq T1.

Unfortunately interior was not done as I had to stop as I was cooking the Sunday Roast at the same time. Vegetables needed doing


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Galls me to see the car dirty but really hate the wheels being caked in brake dust.

Got back from a show gone 4.30, DD was asleep in her pram so parked her in the hall and cracked on by the light of my iPhone. Probably missed loads of spots but better than they were. Might sneak to the garage later to use their PW bays...


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

I cleaned by rear number plate.
Just so you can see what it says...


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I did mine this morning wash and dry only, been around a month since did glaze and two coats of AdS wax ready for winter .
Think I will leave it now save a few rinse downs until new year as was to cold to be pissing about washing cars


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R0B said:


> I did mine this morning wash and dry only, been around a month since did glaze and two coats of AdS wax ready for winter .
> Think I will leave it now save a few rinse downs until new year as was to cold to be pissing about washing cars


Man up you big girl. Get out there xmas morning!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> Man up you big girl. Get out there xmas morning!


Ben my days of being a certified lunatic in relation to having a clean car are well in the past


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

R0B said:


> Ben my days of being a certified lunatic in relation to having a clean car are well in the past


Haha. Same! I watched Elf instead of washing the car! I've shaken the OCD off but caught something much worse!! Festive spirit!!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I went to see my mate on a farm today so I've done the opposite of cleaning.
Next week it's going to get cleaned and undersealed


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Only thing I washed was the works van and that only gets the good old one bucket and sponge method took about 10minutes lol


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep, I washed mine this morning, it was quite mild.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am hoping to do mine this week, weather and temperatures permitting as I last washed mine almost a month ago and the car is looking a sorry state.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

washed 2 cars today and coat of bsd on both, was in t shirt and shorts as it was a balmy 8 degrees


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> washed 2 cars today and coat of bsd on both, was in t shirt and shorts as it was a balmy 8 degrees


Did you wear flip flops too?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope, I spent my Saturday in London and had a beautiful dinner next to the Thames River! 
And today, well the weather stopped me from heading out on the pushbike, as the weather was rubbish!


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I was well wrapped up today and managed to get the car washed for the first time in 2 weeks. Alloys cleaned with AG body shampoo. For the bodywork it was a citrus pre wash followed by AG bodywork shampoo. Then used AG Auqa wax to top up the wax on the car.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Did you wear flip flops too?


did i ****, i dont do flipflops


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> did i ****, i dont do flipflops


:lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

golftdi said:


> I was well wrapped up today and managed to get the car washed for the first time in 2 weeks. Alloys cleaned with AG body shampoo. For the bodywork it was a citrus pre wash followed by AG bodywork shampoo. Then used AG Auqa wax to top up the wax on the car.


 This is what I was intending to do today with my Golf TDI.

I got as far as walking round the car and thinking " _its actually not too bad ... _"


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Did three of my cars on Friday because the forecast was going to be too cold at the weekend, but this morning got up and was bored so cleaned the new neighbours car for them! Wasn't too much of a shock for them as I think the old neighbour used it to sway his house sale I think saying where else could you buy a house next door to a free car wash?


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Cleaned the wife's ds3 yesterday,wasn't to cold tbh


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Washed mine today and it was absolutely fine temperature wise. 

I haven't washed my car in over two months and I was blown away with the results from vp citrus pre wash in a pump sprayer. Love the stuff. 

Washed with Britemax cleanmax, a layer of Autofinesse rejuvenate and a layer of Desire. Very pleased with the results.


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

bigmac3161 said:


> It'll keep for another week


No offence intended but that would probably cause me to loose sleep if it was mine


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Gave the car work lent me a clean today. Then drove from nottingham to reading :lol:

Safe to say....I wasted me time!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep washed the white CRZ today.

About 2pm - 4pm

Pressure washed, shampooed with G Wash, rinsed and dried with the blaster sidekick.
Alloys washed, just with G wash again, wash mitt to faces, vikan long spoke wheel brush for the spoke backs and barrels.

Have to say 9 weeks on from application of Gtechniq C5 there are NO traces of dirt or brake dust on my wheels.
They look like Ive just detailed them every time they get a simple shampoo.
Brilliant stuff.

Nose was running at the end, light had all but disappeared, but got it done.
Pity its wazzing it down now, and the cars just going to get mucky tomorrow


----------



## Guss (Apr 14, 2012)

CamAberdeen said:


> Gave all the cars a quick wash this morning. Regretted it about 5 minutes in.
> 
> Worst part is one of them is a courtesy car.
> 
> Anyone else bother washing a courtesy car?


Not sure if I should be ashamed or not but I polished and waxed a courtesy car that I knew I was having for a month or so. Not to the same standard as my own car but I had to drive it so it had to be clean


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

bazz said:


> when was it last washedpoor car


Based on how my car goes at this time of year I'd say about 3 days ago.



Did mine yesterday whilst the sun was out, first wash it's had in 3 weeks. Rinsed down with AG Pressure Wash, 2 bucket wash with Optimum car wash and finished off with layer of ADS repel coat. Got some great reflections as the sun went down.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> This is what I was intending to do today with my Golf TDI.
> 
> I got as far as walking round the car and thinking " _its actually not too bad ... _"


Mine is white and although it didnt look too bad the more I inspected it the dirtier I found it. The amount of crap that came out from under the badge on the boot :doublesho 2 weeks is long enough for me before the voices in my head go into overdrive


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Based on how my car goes at this time of year I'd say about 3 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Did mine yesterday whilst the sun was out, first wash it's had in 3 weeks. Rinsed down with AG Pressure Wash, 2 bucket wash with Optimum car wash and finished off with layer of ADS repel coat. Got some great reflections as the sun went down.


the of the time of year
they are saying that its going to drop angina by the weekend so that means more salt on the roads


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Was meant due to clean a couple of cars yesterday and test out a new product but was stuck down with a serious case of manflu


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

This time of year I only wash if the roads have been particuarly salty.

I seal all paint, trim, glass, wheels etc in October.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just washed the wheels and tyres, then put some Meguires Endurance on tyres. Cleaned front and rear screens and lights ready for a trip up to Darlington and back tomorrow. Whole car will get washed weather permitting later in the week.

Rick


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

James Bagguley said:


> whoever gritted the car park at work on Friday night decided to throw it all over the cars as well as the ground


Just to update on this in the spirit of recent topic violations, the shift managers pride and joy E46 M3 also received a good sprinkling of grit.

Heads duly rolled. :devil:


----------

